

Songcoin Wants To Be Music’s Alternative Currency - spillywillly
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/5915780/songcoin-wants-to-be-musics-alternative-currency

======
biomimic
Favorite quote... from the TC article link too

"So is Mt. Gox the new version of Friendster, the early social networking
leader that buckled just before Facebook surged ahead?

Bitcoin’s next generation of founders is cleaner, more pedigreed and suited to
Wall Street’s and Capitol Hill’s tastes. They are no less libertarian or wolf-
like.

Unlike the Bitcoin’s first generation of entrepreneurs, they are not
outsiders. They are the establishment. Circle CEO Jeremy Allaire has taken a
company public. His company, along with Coinbase and Bitpay, are backed by the
Valley’s most prominent venture firms including Accel, Andreessen Horowitz and
Founders Fund. Barry Silbert, a high-profile Bitcoin angel investor who built
SecondMarket into a formidable marketplace for shares in privately-held and
pre-IPO companies, is preparing his own Bitcoin exchange for launch. Even Mt.
Gox’s original creator Jed McCaleb, who sold the site to Karpeles and Gay-
Bouchery years ago, is starting what appears to be a new exchange.

U.S.-based regulators, who have been surprisingly favorable toward Bitcoin
over the last year, are bound to ask more questions in the coming weeks. We
may see companies operating without money transmitter licenses facing more
scrutiny. That’s a good thing.

“In the short term, it has an impact on trust and on the counter parties,”
said Micky Malka of Ribbit Capital, which is backing Coinbase and BTCJam.
”[But] you are seeing the system maturing – where the rookies and the players
that were never transparent or had issues with the regulators are being taken
out of the system.”

Now that some rot has been cut out of Bitcoin’s core, it’s time for the second
wave of founders to step up.""

Link to article above: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/25/mt-gox-
demise/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/25/mt-gox-demise/)

------
trandnash
About time somebody started thinking about taking care of musicians!

------
biomimic
Perfect idea.

